# Cheque in team name! Help!



## fitz (4 Nov 2005)

Our tag rugby team was involved in a promotion over the summer with a drinks company. They have now sent us a cheque. Problem is is that the cheque is written out to the team name and they wont write it to any individual.

We could obviously setup a club account with a bank and lodge it that way but thats quite a lot of hassle...requires constitution etc..

Any bright ideas as to how to cash the cheque??

Cheers.


----------



## alpha (4 Nov 2005)

years ago i got a friend that worked in the credit union to cash my cheques. i also got another friend who worked in a shop to cash my cheques. do you know of anyone in this way? that might be one way but i am not 100% sure. anybody else know?


----------



## elcato (4 Nov 2005)

I'm pretty sure you can lodge it to your own account i.e. endorse it and the bank will wait till its cleared before giving you any cash on it. Is this not the same as third party cheques ?


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Nov 2005)

elcato said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you can lodge it to your own account i.e. endorse it and the bank will wait till its cleared before giving you any cash on it. Is this not the same as third party cheques ?


I'm pretty sure Elcato's right here, at least on the basis of my own experience. The bank will also come back to you pdq if the corresponding debit from the issuing account is ever queried subsequently, but from what you've said that sounds unlikely...


----------



## daltonr (4 Nov 2005)

As long as the cheque is not crossed and marked 'a/c payee' you can lodge the cheque on your club's behalf.


----------



## Joe1234 (4 Nov 2005)

daltonr said:
			
		

> As long as the cheque is not crossed and marked 'a/c payee' you can lodge the cheque on your club's behalf.



If there are 2 diagonal lines either drawn or printed on the cheque, then it is regarded as crossed, and therefore can only (in theory) be lodged to an account bearing the name of the payee.  the 2 diagonal lines are the crossing of the cheque regardless of anything written between the lines.  Some banks print diagonal lines onto each cheques, so in effect each cheque is then crossed.


----------



## soc (4 Nov 2005)

Joe1234 said:
			
		

> If there are 2 diagonal lines either drawn or printed on the cheque, then it is regarded as crossed, and therefore can only (in theory) be lodged to an account bearing the name of the payee.  the 2 diagonal lines are the crossing of the cheque regardless of anything written between the lines.  Some banks print diagonal lines onto each cheques, so in effect each cheque is then crossed.



Actually Joe1234 you're incorrect:

If you look up [broken link removed] it states:



> The purpose of crossing a cheque is to make it a safer way to transfer money from one person to another and to protect the drawer, i.e. the person who writes it. A cheque can be crossed by drawing two transverse lines across it and inserting one of the following options:
> 
> & company
> & Co
> ...



As daltonr said... as long as cheque is NOT crossed AND written 'a/c payee', fitz can lodge on behalf of club.

-soc


----------



## Joe1234 (5 Nov 2005)

soc said:
			
		

> Actually Joe1234 you're incorrect:



First trust is a uk bank, and probably covered by uk law.  When I learned about banking law, it was irish law, and so it could be different.  What I stated in my previous post, was what I was taught.  Although it is a few years ago, I doubt if there has been any change since.


----------



## Pollock (7 Nov 2005)

I regularly lodge cheques not made out to me to my BOI account. Some are crossed/some not. I use the express lodgement service. Have been doing it for years now and was never queried. My acc is credited within hours and once the cheques clear there is no problem. Everyone happy!


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Nov 2005)

Pollock said:
			
		

> I regularly lodge cheques not made out to me to my BOI account.


I know for a fact that someone who has a business account with bank of ireland was prevented from lodging cheques made out to him because the account was in his trading name, ie Persons name John Smith, and cheques made out to him.  Trading as JS Electrician (for example).  Bank would not let him lodge cheques made out to John Smith because the account was in the business name.


----------



## fitz (11 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the feedback! The cheque isnt crossed. So should I cross it and write "A/C Payee" and sign the back and lodge it?

Alternatively I could sign the back and lodge it as it is via express lodgement??

advice?


----------



## Joe1234 (11 Nov 2005)

Don't cross it.  Sign it and lodge it yourself.


----------



## fitz (2 Dec 2005)

That worked. Thanks all for your help!


----------

